# New Scape Robertus



## Robertus van Tilburg (22 Aug 2014)

After my last scape "3 stones" i am now starting a new thread for my next scape.

It is made with kei stones and spider wood.
I wanted a v shape layout this time and also wanted to include white sand in front.

I am at this moment in de hardscape stage and refining the layout.





I will post updates here again from time to time.


----------



## James D (22 Aug 2014)

Looking great so far Robertus! Is that a brand new ADA LED I spy?


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (22 Aug 2014)

Thx, still early stages.
No, I already had this ADA LED. Work perfect, looks good.

Changed left stone, put it slightly higher and made left side a little higher than right side.

Still need to ad rubble etc to make it look more natural.





With lights on:






James D said:


> Looking great so far Robertus! Is that a brand new ADA LED I spy?


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (24 Aug 2014)

next step starting to add rubble etc to dress up the scape.


----------



## The_Iceman (28 Aug 2014)

Hi Robertus,

good to see you here 
Any update on your scape?
Plants in already?


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (28 Aug 2014)

Thx, Iceman,

Worked all morning and yesterday also a few hours...











Later the plants list and MORE....


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (28 Aug 2014)

Lights on and lets see..


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (18 Sep 2014)

At 3 weeks plants growing fast.


----------



## Ady34 (18 Sep 2014)

looks super


----------



## The_Iceman (28 Oct 2014)

Hi Robertus,

any update available?


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (30 Oct 2014)

Yes, sorry been rather busy.

Not nearly ready to my standards...


----------

